# Uses for Black Walnut and Butternut sawdust and shavings



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Over the past few years I have had no problem finding uses for hardwood and softwood shavings. Sawdust only as an admixture to black dirt or compost (small amount into large amount of product). I have followed many threads on this and other forums about the negative outcomes for Juglans sp. Among them alergies, sensitivities and reactions both on skin and respiratory. They are also described in the literature as negative in horticulture mixes the culprit is Juglone. Wiki has some scienterific information.

THE INSTANT CASE: The local watering hole maintains sports fields and has on heck of a time controlling vegetation behind the fences in the playing field. Small aspen, balsam, hazelnut, and red pine encroaches on the fence in just a few years. Is anyone aware of the use of Juglans sp. as an herbicide in right-of-way maintenance. I have about 3 yds3 of mixed shavings, dust and small chips.

Throw your 2 cents in on your experiences with juglone. Thanks. Steve


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I know you cannot put it out where horses can get at it - could kill them.

Unfortunately, the only thing I can do with mine is burn it…


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

The high tannins in Walnut will inhibit the growth of other vegetation. It's one of the ways the trees compete in the forest. I would only use the walnut where you don't want anything to grow.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i threw some black walnut dust around a raspberry patch in my yard (before i found out about the tanin issue). the berry patch took off and grew like crazy. i think it may have actually helped.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I just spent a bunch of time making large self-watering/wicking containers so I could finally have a garden this year. *Yesterday* the neighbors had their huge black walnut taken down. I don't know how long the roots will give off juglone but with the containers and the tree gone the yearly garden heartbreak should be over. -Jack


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Most of the juglone is produced by the roots. There is not much in the wood, but there is some. Seems to me that it would make a weak herbicide.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm with Bent- I put in on our flower beds and have great flowers. For the record it is not the juglone that causes the severe laminitis problems in horses. U of Ga has done a lot of the black walnut laminitis research and came to this conclusion. Just an FYI for you horse enthusiasts. The truly fascinating thing about the walnut laminitis is the horses don't have to eat it to become affected. Ga. researchers muzzled horses and stalled them on BW shavings and they developed laminitis. Interesting but devastating problem.


----------

